# Ok forget about Rocky snake boots - Danner?



## Doyle (Oct 19, 2006)

Based on the inconsistent feedback on Rocky snake boots, I think I'll pass.  Same with RedHead.  Danners look to be a little more pricey but still affordable when on sale (like now).   Do these run true-to-size?  Anybody have personal experience with them?


----------



## Jorge (Oct 19, 2006)

Doyle said:


> Based on the inconsistent feedback on Rocky snake boots, I think I'll pass.  Same with RedHead.  Danners look to be a little more pricey but still affordable when on sale (like now).   Do these run true-to-size?  Anybody have personal experience with them?



Never had any Danner snake boots, but do have a few pairs of other boots and they are my favorite brand. I find that they run true to size.


----------



## Randy (Oct 19, 2006)

Danners are much better as are Chippawa and Russells.  I like my Russells.


----------



## RSnyder (Mar 19, 2007)

My Danners are all true to size.  I love them.  Nothing's better.  If you get some snake boots keep us updated on them.  I'm lusting after a pair but just can't seem to make a commitment!


----------



## Papa Bear (Mar 22, 2007)

Cannot give any info on there snake boots, but I purchased a pair of Danner Pronghorns last year and will say they are the best boot I have every owned. I wish I would have spent the extra money years ago instead of wasting it on cheaper boots. I have an older pair of Rocky snake boots, that have held up pretty well over the years, but have had problems with the sole stitching.


----------



## Trizey (Mar 22, 2007)

I wear the Danner Pronghorns both in the regular boot and the snake boot.  Great boots!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 22, 2007)

hands down, the most comfortable snake boots i have ever worn are the red head zip ups from bass pro shops.  they are unreal.  no need to break them in, as they are comfortable from the minute you put them on....the only boots i have that compare in comfort are the lacrosse alpha burly sports.  the zip up feature is so nice, as i hated dealing with the laces that i had on my lacrosse snake boots, which i wore for 2 years and never really got broken in.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Apr 18, 2007)

do not know about the the danner snake boots but I have wear danners have been for about 15 years they cost a little more but last alot longer will not wear anything else


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Apr 18, 2007)

Danner thinks alot of their boots. They are hard to beat. I`ve got a pair that are eight years old. Still comfortable and still waterproof. I`m rough on boots.


----------



## alphachief (Apr 19, 2007)

Yep, I've been wearing the zip up readheads throughout this turkey season...and I've put a bunch of miles on them (most in the mountains).  Only thing I added was a cushioned insole.  They didn't need to be broken in, they are light, they are waterproof (been through a bunch of creeks so I know), and best of all they are easy to get on and off.  Great deal considering I bought them on sale for $89.99.



rex upshaw said:


> hands down, the most comfortable snake boots i have ever worn are the red head zip ups from bass pro shops.  they are unreal.  no need to break them in, as they are comfortable from the minute you put them on....the only boots i have that compare in comfort are the lacrosse alpha burly sports.  the zip up feature is so nice, as i hated dealing with the laces that i had on my lacrosse snake boots, which i wore for 2 years and never really got broken in.


----------



## Headshot (Apr 19, 2007)

alphachief said:


> they are waterproof (been through a bunch of creeks so I know)



Glad yours are waterproof...I got a pair of their laceups about 3 years ago.......they leak like a sieve.  Neither the BPS store in Duluth nor their corporate customer service would do anything about them leaking.  My tough luck.

Probably my last pair of footwear I'll ever buy with Redhead on it.


----------



## Count Down (Apr 19, 2007)

OK..I guess I missed something, because I'm not sure where the issue about Rocky Snake boot quality is being questioned...I've had mine for two years, wore them on ever hunting outing and a few chores in the back edges of my property.  I use them in my climber, lock on stand, and for spot and stalk.   Mine are VERY comfortable, they don't sqeak, and still waterproof (as of Sunday)...

What are the problems people are complaining about? I just want to know what to look for.   Thanks


----------



## goindeep (Apr 19, 2007)

go with the irish setter you wont be disappointed


----------



## HTRDNCK (Apr 19, 2007)

Had a pair of Rocky's for 10 years. comfortable and waterproof right up to the point the soles fell off from 10 years use. Bought a new pair. On the first weekend I wore them it rained. I walked across a foodplot of 6 inch high wet grass, feet got wet. Sent them back. replacement pair on the next weekend leaked when I quickly stepped into and out of a shallow creek while crossing. Sent them back. Bought Danner. Wish I had bought them to start with. The price is what kept me away, you apparently get what you pay for. Comfortable and waterproof so far. I will never buy another pair of Rocky anythings.


----------



## Headshot (Apr 19, 2007)

Headshot said:


> Glad yours are waterproof...I got a pair of their laceups about 3 years ago.......they leak like a sieve.  Neither the BPS store in Duluth nor their corporate customer service would do anything about them leaking.  My tough luck.
> 
> Probably my last pair of footwear I'll ever buy with Redhead on it.




This was a pair of Redhead snakeboots that WILL be replaced this year --  not a Danner, etc. problem.  Sorry if I hijacked the thread.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have the Sierra and although they are good waterproof boots I do not like the small lace cleats. I also had a problem with the tongue of the right boot wadding up causing a rub on top of my foot and had to cut off some of it from one side. It is now comfy.

I also have a pair of Sharptails for casual wear and really like them.

http://www.danner.com/product/hunting+boots/insulated/sierra+8''+200+gram+men's-women's.do


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2007)

I bought a pair of the new LaCrosse Strikerz a few weeks ago and really like em. They`re waterproof and very comfortable. Lightweight too. With the new speed lacin` system, they`re quick to get on.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm on my second year in a pair of Danner Pronghorn snake boots.  By far the most comfy snake boots I have owned.  Pricey, but comfy.

I have probably owned in the neighborhood of 8-10 pairs of Rocky snake boots.  Used to get 'em through the prison to run K-9 in.  Every pair and I mean EVERY pair I owned leaked within a year.  I mean EVERY pair!  And I didn't run K-9 full time so that wasn't the problem.  They were comfortable to wear so long as you didn't mind wet feet.

I also own a pair of Irish Setter zip up snake boots that are very nice.


----------



## Son (Apr 21, 2007)

*Snake boots*

First pair of rockys (six years ago) were uncomfortable, rubbed an ancle raw in just a short while. They exchanged em without problem. Second pair made it five years of wading serious water every deer season without leaking. Now one boot leaks a bit. guess everything wears out if you use it enough.Time for a new pair of something. With my new budget dictated by gas prices, might just need to use garbage bags for socks next season, and forget new boots.


----------



## mwalker1313 (Apr 25, 2007)

Best boots I have ever owned are a pair of redwing steel toed  wear them everyday have had them about tens years, couldn't ask for a better pair of boots. They feel like tennis shoes. They really need to get into the hunting boot game. Trying to decide between snake boots or spats/chaps right now.


----------



## Hogtown (May 1, 2007)

I am a Russell fan; however, I have heard nothing but good things about Danner. I just got back into town last night from a 10 day trout fishing trip in Colorado - all the guides wore Danner and I think it was the most common boot I saw out there.


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Jul 12, 2007)

Been wearing a pair of RedHead snake boots for the past 4 years and couldn't ask for more in the way of comfort & durability. They keep your feet dry (I do treat them with silicone before each season) and they've been hit twice by the very critter they're made to protect you from ....... they worked both times.


----------



## stev (Jul 12, 2007)

I have the rattle sake edition danners.with the snake head and tail on them.Comfortable also.Danners is all ive ever worn.


----------

